# Persians



## zyx345 (Apr 27, 2003)

Question for any Persian breeders &/or owners. I saw a persian that had 1 yellow eye & 1 green. 

:?: Is this common for Persians? 

:?: Would this indicate that there is something wrong with this cat?


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

I don't know how common it is with "odd-eyed" cats among the persians but it's nothing strange. Odd-eyed cats can be found in many different breeds. The different colours of the eyes do not indicate that there's something wrong with the cat.


----------



## Sam (Jul 8, 2003)

This is common for Persians, Normally white persians, Was the cat white?

No this does not indicate there is something wrong with the kitty.

Purrs.

Sam


----------

